# Changing default font and font size on hotmail



## drjay519 (Dec 10, 2006)

Does anyone know how to change the font size permanently?


----------



## carole66 (Jul 7, 2009)

You may use your personal e-mail signature to choose default font in windows live hotmail...

In the options menu, select "more options" and then "personal e-mail signature". Choose the desired font style, size and color and type the phrase "text here". Save changes. 

Now all you have to do, when writing a new message or a reply is highlight the phrase "text here" and start typing. It's that simple!


----------



## drjay519 (Dec 10, 2006)

Appreciate the help
Jay


----------



## carole66 (Jul 7, 2009)

*You are welcome.*
*Carole.*
*------*
*decouvertes-carole.spaces.live.com*


----------

